# FAO OF THE MODS/ADMIN



## Pepperami (May 1, 2012)

Ok, this is not the first time its happened, and I asked POLITELY last time who did it, and got no response, so here it is again

I posted yesterday a for sale advert, I placed one before about 6 weeks ago for the same item, let it run, and did one again yesterday as I dont want to "HAMMER" the forums with the same thing, once a month is enough

The item for sale was a 2 DVD set of Audi Manuals, ELSAWIN and some other bits and bobs

The post has been deleted, and as last time, whichever GOD LIKE PERSON who did it has done so without even politely telling me why its been done

I have been on forums before where some of the moderators seem to think they own the fucking place, they treat some people with the same sort of respect that you would treat dog shit, and as a result people leave as fast as they joined!

I let it go last time, even though I was extremely miffed that whoever had done it couldn't even be bothered to drop me a 30 sec PM to tell me why. I asked who had done it, and NO ONE had the fucking BALLS to admit it, but this time I would like some fucking explanation

If you are an Admin or a Moderator on this forums, one would expect that you acted like a mature sensible adult, and as I said in a previous post, if I have done something wrong, no worries, but I DO EXPECT someone to have the DECENCY to explain there actions to me, if you cannot be BOTHERED to explain, you should NOT be an Admin or Moderator, you don't deserve the respect or the hat that goes with the job


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Is it a set of original disks which I believe cost big money or a copy ?

If it's a pirate copy you have your answer there mate and I'm not really sure what the problem is ?

I download loads of films shall I start knocking them out for a couple of quid in the for sale section ?



Pepperami said:


> Im doing them for a fiver posted
> 
> Paypal gift if anyone wants a set


Come on mate what are you actually moaning about that the mods have deleted your advert trying to sell pirate copies :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Looks like James has beat me to the answer. Although 'twas not me who deleted it


----------



## Pepperami (May 1, 2012)

I got them from a well known auction site for £7.00 and thought I could do some of the forums guys a favour, is it copies of the originals? Dont know, haven't seen the originals so couldnt tell you

You download films? Well see if you can find what I have to download because I couldnt hence me trying to do the guys on here a small favour if anyone wanted them, so my apologies

Dont see what the problem is?

All I would like is a FUCKING REASON as to why its been done instead of if just BEING DONE and no one bothering to tell you, its called MANNERS have you heard of them?

"Come on mate what are you actually moaning about that the mods have deleted your advert trying to sell pirate copies :lol: :lol: "

Did you read my post fully?

Again, if I have done something wrong, no worries, but an explanation would be nice, any twat can push a dellete button, but a mature adult with job of being a moderator would, one would have thought, taken the time to fire of a PM to you


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

How did you acquire the items you are trying to sell? Perhaps for illegal down loads the burned them to DVD ?
The only reason I could see your item being deleted is for copyright infringement. And if that is the case your lucky they haven't notified the police which they are well with n thier rights do do so , to protect the forum.
Just a thought.


----------



## Pepperami (May 1, 2012)

1sttt said:


> How did you acquire the items you are trying to sell? Perhaps for illegal down loads the burned them to DVD ?
> The only reason I could see your item being deleted is for copyright infringement. And if that is the case your lucky they haven't notified the police which they are well with n thier rights do do so , to protect the forum.
> Just a thought.


It says in the reply above where they were obtained from, you didnt read it either?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pepperami said:


> I got them from a well known auction site for £7.00 and thought I could do some of the forums guys a favour, is it copies of the originals? Dont know, haven't seen the originals so couldnt tell you
> 
> You download films? Well see if you can find what I have to download because I couldnt hence me trying to do the guys on here a small favour if anyone wanted them, so my apologies
> 
> ...


No offence are you just plain dumb or what ?

The FUCKING REASON (your words not mine) is that you are selling something that isn't yours.

If the forum owner allowed this it would leave them liable.

Give me your paypal ID and I will send you 10p to go out and buy a brain. :wink:


----------



## Pepperami (May 1, 2012)

LOL fuck it, forget it, two replies, and both people obviously didnt read my post fully, they "SKIMMED" it and read what they wanted to read, then replied lol

Says it all...


----------



## Pepperami (May 1, 2012)

Am I dumb.... lol... this coming from someone that puts on the forums he downloads films from the internet LOL thats fucking classic


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Thank god for that it was getting embarrassing :lol:

For Sale 
Batman £1.99 :lol: 
Dumb and Dumber :wink:


----------



## Pepperami (May 1, 2012)

Look, agreed, not the brightest thing to do maybe, and I agree 100% if its illegal, it should have been deleted, I get it ok, and as I have said, SEVERAL TIMES, not a problem

BUT

It is really TOO MUCH to ask that if a post or thread is deleted, someone might actually send a reason, whether the original posted KNOWS if was a little "dodgy" or not is irrelevant, the point I was trying to make is that there are so many other places out there where the mods just act like complete cunts, this place is im glad to say not like that at all (apart from Kaz and his sense of humour, or sarcasm, not sure which lol) but it just pisses me off when things like this happen, not once now but twice

Ive been an Admin before I had a forums running for 5 years, and ive had this discussion with Mods before as well, EVERY FORUMS has that little section hidden from the USER where Mods can discuss things behind closed doors

I KNOW the person that deleted my topic will read this, I KNOW the person that did it before read my posts asking who it was, probably had chats about it behind closed doors, and still couldnt be decent enough to drop me a line

anyways, lunchtime


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pepperami said:


> apart from Kaz and his sense of humour, or sarcasm, not sure which lol


Don't think even Kaz knows at times mate


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well he has got a point about threads being deleted with no reason given (although in this case the reason is pretty obvious as it doesn't adhere to the rules).

However, kmpowell started a thread here along the lines of 'When are you going to get rid of him?' and I amongst others responded. The next time I had an email notification of a response I went to look it was gone. Actually I was told 'You are not authorised to read this forum'...

Okay, it was maybe deleted by a mod for a very valid reason. But some notification and reason for doing so (even by changing the thread title) would be useful and prevent the inevitable questions being raised in new threads such as this.


----------



## Pepperami (May 1, 2012)

That was my point exactly, if I've posted something thats not allowed, fine, delete it, I just think that mods shouldn't be allowed to just delete stuff with no reasons given

Its not as though there are HUNDREDS of posts on here EVERY DAY that have to be deleted, one or two at most one would think, so is it really asking too much?


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Pepperami said:


> 1sttt said:
> 
> 
> > How did you acquire the items you are trying to sell? Perhaps for illegal down loads the burned them to DVD ?
> ...


No I haven't read your second post yet and yes I did read your first . I answered your first post and then went else were you must have posted it while I was writing my response to the first post . Don't be a dick to some one that is telling you why your post was deleted.or maybe why.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Well he has got a point about threads being deleted with no reason given (although in this case the reason is pretty obvious as it doesn't adhere to the rules).
> 
> However, kmpowell started a thread here along the lines of 'When are you going to get rid of him?' and I amongst others responded. The next time I had an email notification of a response I went to look it was gone. Actually I was told 'You are not authorised to read this forum'...
> 
> Okay, it was maybe deleted by a mod for a very valid reason. But some notification and reason for doing so (even by changing the thread title) would be useful and prevent the inevitable questions being raised in new threads such as this.


I would have thought the OP realised he had dug a big hole and asked for it to go "walkies"


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Pepperami said:


> Am I dumb.... lol... this coming from someone that puts on the forums he downloads films from the internet LOL thats fucking classic


And this comes from someone who try's and sells knockoff items on a forum . Ummmm pot kettle black me thinks.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jamman said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Well he has got a point about threads being deleted with no reason given (although in this case the reason is pretty obvious as it doesn't adhere to the rules).
> ...


Not at all - I want it public, and I stand by everything I wrote. Unfortunately John-H wants it out of view, so I have no choice.

As for the OP of this thread expecting a PM for his dumb actions... well, the mods do this in their spare time. They do not have time to PM every person who breaks the rules. 99% of mod work goes unseen, so if a dialogue is opened every time a stupid person such as the OP (who can't understand why selling bootleg stuff contravenes the forum rules) needs their actions dealt with, then all it results is in a continuous tit for tat round of PMs. Multiply that for every action and a mod will spend hours answering PMs. It's nothing to do with being rude, it's to do with not being able to educate pork.


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

kmpowell said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

:? KM powell says " It's nothing to do with being rude, it's to do with not being able to educate pork." now that's not being rude? come on kevin Lighten up and get off the soap box lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> It's nothing to do with being rude, it's to do with not being able to educate pork.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> :? KM powell says " It's nothing to do with being rude, it's to do with not being able to educate pork." now that's not being rude? come on kevin Lighten up and get off the soap box lol


I thought that was quite witty actually! :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> Well he has got a point about threads being deleted with no reason given (although in this case the reason is pretty obvious as it doesn't adhere to the rules).
> 
> However, kmpowell started a thread here along the lines of 'When are you going to get rid of him?' and I amongst others responded. The next time I had an email notification of a response I went to look it was gone. Actually I was told 'You are not authorised to read this forum'...
> 
> Okay, it was maybe deleted by a mod for a very valid reason. But some notification and reason for doing so (even by changing the thread title) would be useful and prevent the inevitable questions being raised in new threads such as this.


Yes, I noticed that too - I had responded that as kmpowel was the author of flame room etiquette that I was suprised by his bullying and abusive comments. next minute it was gone. No explanation, no apology and no naughty step.

This guy has a point, what does it take to simply give a short explanation?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BrianR said:


> I had responded that as kmpowel was the author of flame room etiquette that I was suprised by his bullying and abusive comments. next minute it was gone. No explanation, no apology and no naughty step.


... and as I stated in the thread. I didn't originally post it in the flame room, so your point is null & void. For some reason unbeknown to me John-H moved it there, before then removing it completely.



BrianR said:


> This guy has a point, what does it take to simply give a short explanation?


Because as I said in my last post, a simple explanation will always turn into a challenge tit-for-tat exchange in PM's. If the person is too dumb to know why their post was deleted/locked in the first place, how is wasting time on an explanation going to help.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

BrianR said:


> This guy has a point, what does it take to simply give a short explanation?


Because as I said in my last post, a simple explanation will always turn into a challenge tit-for-tat exchange in PM's. If the person is too dumb to know why their post was deleted/locked in the first place, how is wasting time on an explanation going to help.[/quote]

Yes, hadn't seen your post when I responded. One sentence stating 'deleted as breaks forum rules' feels doable - wouldn't expect the mods to do any more than that though as recognise their personal time is impiortant too.

As I ponder my next car and the fact that it may not be a TT, I have been taking a look at other forums. I don't see the petty, abusive squabbles and abusive comments that take place here (I am aware that at times I have been involved in some of that, usually in my own defence'. What makes this forum different? Is there a certain type of bloke who drives this car do you think, who is more prone to teenage tantrums and arguments? :? It appears to me that this forum has both the very best and the very worst of things here.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BrianR said:


> One sentence stating 'deleted as breaks forum rules' feels doable - wouldn't expect the mods to do any more than that though as recognise their personal time is impiortant too


The problem being is if the recipient replied to that one line with an argument or question, and the mod didn't reply (due to not wanting to get into a squabble), the mod would then get lambasted. It's a lose lose situation.

As one of the people who set up this forum back in 2000, and a long time moderator admin, I can assure you that nothing is ever simple. Take the OP for example, how stupid do you have to be to take the time to start a thread and rant about somebody stopping you from selling illegal pirated software?!?

As I said, you can't educate pork, so it's best to ignore it.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

If he broke a rule couldn't people be emailed a copy and pasted copy of the rules that said:

Your post has been deleted as it is outside of forum guidelines. (or words to that effect)

To add an extra seconds work, the offending rule could be highlighted/underlined.

This is what is done on edition38


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Also a generic reply like that, might be less likely to cause an argument. I've posted stuff before and had it deleted as I didn't add a price. (not on here)

However I got a pm that said ' deleted as no price set.'


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

kmpowell said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > One sentence stating 'deleted as breaks forum rules' feels doable - wouldn't expect the mods to do any more than that though as recognise their personal time is impiortant too
> ...


I guess after 12 years of doing it then it would wear thin


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BrianR said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > BrianR said:
> ...


Yeah it does quickly wear a bit thin when idiots like the person my thread was about joins the forum and immediately starts stirring, chipping in with an opinion on everything and generally bein a complete pain in the arse. I binned that responsibility Back in Oct 2010, due to farcical circumstances and certain people.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> I binned that responsibility Back in Oct 2010, due to farcical circumstances and certain people.


Almost 2 years ago  seems like hardly anytime :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

kmpowell said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > One sentence stating 'deleted as breaks forum rules' feels doable - wouldn't expect the mods to do any more than that though as recognise their personal time is impiortant too
> ...


he didn't complain about his thread being deleted for what maybe illegal software though did he, he complained why he was not told it had been deleted. (edited as my response was a tad childish)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Educate pork! Love it! Haha


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh and to the OP....... Get a life!!!!

Is it REALLY that big a deal??

And your language is awful


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

FUCKING A a flaming thread, takes me back to ferrari tosser days. Cool, I'll play you're all a bunch of fucking cunt eating cunt licking cunt worshipping cunts. :lol: :wink:


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

oceans7 said:


> FUCKING A a flaming thread, takes me back to ferrari tosser days. Cool, I'll play you're all a bunch of fucking doodah eating doodah licking doodah worshipping doodah. :lol: :wink:


Doodahh Doodahh day


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Oceans is back!!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Totally agree with Kev. When I was a mod on here there was some many posts that needed removing it wasn't possible to send PM's to each person...although I did when possible.

If stuff gets deleted then it's no doubt coz the rules have been broken. Time would be better spend reading the rules rather than having a rant and looking like a numpty.

Vek - can we have that thread back about the Pope that was deleted and didn't break any rules? :wink: :lol:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Right, im putting an end to this dreadful debacle.....

My five year old nephew, Dudley, has a seven year old imaginary brother called Spuds.
Most of the time he is seven, occaisionally he was seventeen and sometimes as old as nineteen.
Im told that Spuds plays drums and guitar professionally but always smashes up the drums at the end of every gig, however, im reliably informed that he has over a million spare sets of drums in a cupboard.

Do i win a banana?

Now, let that be a lesson to ALL of you.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

antcole said:


> Right, im putting an end to this dreadful debacle.....
> 
> My five year old nephew, Dudley, has a seven year old imaginary brother called Spuds.
> Most of the time he is seven, occaisionally he was seventeen and sometimes as old as nineteen.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can I suggest that you add another rule to the Marketplace?

Something along the lines of:

The selling of counterfeit or pirated goods will not be tolerated. Any posts containing such items will be removed without explanation.

Problem solved in the future.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Kell said:


> Can I suggest that you add another rule to the Marketplace?
> 
> Something along the lines of:
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Can I suggest that you add another rule to the Marketplace?
> ...


I thought that was there anyhow. I remember Nick posting something saying that links to pirated software etc would not be allowed.

But yes, if it isn't already in place then it should be.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

I've run out of popcorn...

anyone got some?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> I've run out of popcorn...
> 
> anyone got some?


WOW! I clearly missed this thread, brilliant banter, insults and general sarcasm, very entertaining, Brian R and I had a little banter today and Hoggy tells us to end it, glad he hasn't read this thread, he'll have a stroke if he does... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


I think it's an option to report a post.


----------



## Bre-TT (Jul 14, 2012)

Kell said:


> I think it's an option to report a post.


I have just reported THIS post, as it offends my eyes. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

